# 1st Place Beef



## wittdog (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job BossHawg. Congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations that is just wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, BH!   

--John


----------

